# Is he an apricot or a cream? and why did he turn white?



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

Our Minature poodle I believe it said on his registration papers that he was an Apricot. Though the breeder referred to him as Apricot and referred to him as cream at two different times.

I have some pictures of him here from where hew as bright apricot and how he is almost totally white now with just a little color on his back and ears.

IS it common for these colors to change? (I only had black and chocolate poodles in the past)

I know chocolates their color fades but I never saw an apricot go from being a dark apricot color to solid white.

Why does this happen? How?


(By a year of age he pretty much lost all color but now at age two he has a little of that apricot color back on his back and his ears)

Will he continue to get more color back?

Thanks

Here are some photos:

9 weeks old:











5 months old











7 months old:











2 year old adult:












Thanks

Is it common for an apricot poodle to turn almost solid white? 

And in such a short amound of time?


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

Anyways in the past I have only had blacks, chocolates, and a silver and the silver was a dog I adopted when she was 10 years old

This is my first apricot and was surprised to see him turn white within the first year. Is this common

I don't know much about breeding and genetics I just didn't expect him to turn colors like this

I'm starting to wonder if his parents were two different colors like one was apricot and one was white and he was the result of that....I don't know though I just saw mom


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I would not have called that puppy Apricot but rather dark Cream. What colors are behind him in the pedigree? 

BTW... whats going on with his eye?


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

I don't know whats in his pedigree, he was unable to be registered due to the fact the breeder didn't send in the proper documentation. 

As far as his eye, those are tear stains. Both eyes have them. he has bad allergies (to grass and pollen and such) and his eyes are always tearing up and gunking up. Even wiping them down daily doesn't help. he was just recently groomed in that photo)

As far as tear stains go that is a major problem white dogs especially the maltese breed. I have a friend with a maltese and her tear stains are awful

Part of the reason I went with the apricot color poodle, to avoid that

I suspect his breeder was nothing more than a byb. All I saw was him and his mom. Someone else owned the dad and he was in another state

He was the first dog we ever purchased, didn't know what we were doing. My MIL found him in her hometowns paper (about 2 hours away) We picked him up that night. We since learned that that isn't the best way to get a dog.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Desmond was "apricot" colored when he was a baby too (though the owner of his parents referred to him as cream), he looked a lot like yours. At 8 months he's already lost quite a bit of color on his sides, legs, and topknot but still has dark spots on his head, ears, and back. He changed colors very quickly too. 

I always heard it was very common for creams to fade to white, but I guess dogs like ours are just really dark so they kept a bit of their color. I don't think it's normal for apricots to fade to white like that, though. If they do they probably have some funky stuff in their lineage or were really just a very dark cream and were called apricot by mistake.


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

Birdie said:


> Desmond was "apricot" colored when he was a baby too (though the owner of his parents referred to him as cream), he looked a lot like yours. At 8 months he's already lost quite a bit of color on his sides, legs, and topknot but still has dark spots on his head, ears, and back. He changed colors very quickly too.
> 
> I always heard it was very common for creams to fade to white, but I guess dogs like ours are just really dark so they kept a bit of their color. I don't think it's normal for apricots to fade to white like that, though. If they do they probably have some funky stuff in their lineage and were really just a very dark cream and were called apricot by mistake.



Okay thanks. So most likely he was probably cream.

Part of me wonders if one parent may have been apricot and the other cream but I will never know.

I love him anyway and wouldn't trade him, but I am trying to educate myself on this for the future


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Tear stains don't appear in just white dogs, they're genetic, and can be in other colors of dogs too, it's just more obvious in lighter colored dogs. It just looks a little.. scary on your poodle because it looks blood red lol.


----------

